

Show HN: Hacker News client for Windows Phone - Livven
http://www.windowsphone.com/s?appid=5e5a14a9-d08b-45ee-a5c2-b44713868af7

======
_paulc
Only just downloaded but looks like a really good app which definitely fills
gap, thanks. Liked the ability to swipe between the link and the comments -
the only request I would have is to include the ability to switch to a mobile
optimsed view of the site (using Readability, Google Mobilizer etc).

~~~
Livven
Glad you like it and thanks for the suggestion! FWIW, I know a lot of apps
have that feature but I personally never found it very useful, which is why I
did not include it, but I'll definitely add it in a future update.

